# Stena Line Tesco voucher surcharge?



## Rabsterr (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi, 

I recieved my Tesco vouchers the other day and checked the full flexi fare for my return journey from Belfast to Cairnryan. The website quoted £269. I then called Stena to make the booking and they wanted £309 plus £10 booking fee. I questioned what the discrepancy was from the website and they told me that the Tesco vouchers couldnt be used with any other offer - I told them that I wasnt claiming any offer and there where none advertised on their site but the operator just said that this was the non web price and basically take it or leave it (my words, not theirs btw).

If anyone else has had similar problems I'd be keen to hear if you managed to get any explanation from them- so far I've not recieved a reasonable answer. 

I know it's only £40 but It's the principle. Surely some pricing transparency wouldn't be too much to ask.

Anyway, rant over,

Robert


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

I tried all the irish crossings last year and found they have 2 prices if you are using tesco vouchers. I found P&O to be the cheapest and Liverpool-Belfast. Wouldn't suit all as its an 8 hour crossing but was ok for me.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

A lot of the tesco reward offers are like this, I always price up the cost with and without using vouchers before I decide to use them or not.
Some of the offers I use that don't charge more are Eurotunnel, the airport car parking and goldsmiths jewellers. 

James


----------



## Rabsterr (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the replys,

I've contacted Stena and asked them to explain the price differences and show me a price breakdown of their standard flexi fare but all I've recieved back is corporate bluster.

I'm gonna call again today and see if I can get a transparent price from them. I dont think its too much to ask. At least I'll know if I'm paying a surcharge for using Tesco vouchers - as far as I can see tho, they should be offering the fare at the standard flexi rate.

I'll update if I get anything from them.

Robert


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Stena*

I have only used Stena for Harwich - Hook of Holland.

Always been priced as per the website. Operators always very friendly and yes you do have to pay a £10 booking fee that can be paid for with Tesco Deals.

However, when Mrs. TM was asked to do the booking one day. Stena quoted a higher price than the web price and she just accepted it.

BUT!

There were some vey good deals on the website, until some date in june where you did not need to enter a code, I think around 40% saving. So maybe that could have affected your pricing.

TM


----------



## Rabsterr (Mar 15, 2008)

*Update*

FYI,

I asked for some pricing transparency and the operator suggested I contacted customer services, who had already told me to contact a sales operator, who told me to contact customer services..........and then you get lost in a neverending loop of telephone calls until your ears fall off!

Gotta say, its a clever diversionary tactic which worked for me.

To be fair, the surcharge was only £40 so not a deal breaker.

Thanks for the replies,

Robert


----------

